# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Vừa học vừa... yêu

## 4B1601

*Vừa học vừa... yêu* 

<div style="text-align: center">​</div> 

Các cặp Ếch cuối cấp đang bị xoay tròn bởi vì sợ phải lựa chọn giữa tình cảm và học hành... 
"Ngay từ những ngày đầu bước vào 12, mình và nhỏ đã thống nhất, sẽ không còn những trò ghen tuông, hờn giận hay chiến tranh lạnh nữa. Chúng mình vạch ra bản thời gian biểu để có thể đi học thêm cùng lớp với nhau và học nhóm cùng nhau. Hơn nữa, chúng mình còn viết tên trường đại học mơ ước vào quyển tập học nhóm, vào hộp viết để lúc nào cũng nhìn thấy mục tiêu của bản thân! Ngày này năm sau, chúng mình là sinh viên đại học! đó là câu nói cửa miệng của tụi mình để giúp tinh thần của nhau phấn chấn hơn đó!" Thành Công (sinh viên năm I, Đại học Bách Khoa TPHCM) rất tự hào khi nói về người ấy của mình, hiện cũng đang là sinh viên năm I ở trường đại học Luật TPHCM. 

Các chuyên mục khác!!!
dap an de thi dh nam 2011
game kim cuong 
dap an de thi dai hoc
 game dua xe
dap an dai hoc 2011
diem chuan dai hoc cao dang 2011

----------

